# Saddle sore, sore, and bored....



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

:cryin: 
Anyways, I just just started commuting on my SS MTB fitted with slicks and running a 44:20 gear in SW Portland, Oregon. The gear is either spinny or a slight grind to get up the hills not bad, really. Not the west hills, but Tigard to Wilsonville, 22 or miles RT. Nuff with the geography lesson. I have a raging case of saddlesores, I am still fatigued after 4 weeks of this "new" lifestyle, and it is a pretty mundane ride.

My question really apllies to the first 2 gripes, how to resolve the saddle sores, and this fatigue thing is getting old. Almost feels like I am going to cramp 5 minutes into my ride.

Thoughts? 

So far, I really do like the lifestyle, so much that I am thinking about picking up a Surly Cross Check and making it my commuter sled.

Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

1) Take a day off.

2) Wear clean and dry cycling shorts every ride.

3) Don't carry a lot of weight on your body (use panniers not messenger bags).

4) Chamois butter.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> 1) Take a day off.
> 
> 2) Wear clean and dry cycling shorts every ride.
> 
> ...


1) Is sort of taken care of, I have Friday's off. Maybe I should shoot for a tweener?

2) Done...sort of, sometimes I am out of cycling specific clothes, so I wear comfy shorts and tighty whities, sorry to sound so detailed. But I am looking for problems to correct.

3) That is part of the problem, I load a pack with my work clothes

4) Gottcha, any specific brand?

Thanks!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I just answered this same question on another board last night. Here's what I said:

Saddle sores are bacterial. First line of defense is clean shorts (sun-dried is best), and get out of them as soon after the ride as you can. Alcohol wipes post ride are also a good idea. And if you still start to feel one developing, Oxy10 aka zit cream may prevent a full on oozer. Yum! 

I'm also wondering if there are any wicking BVDs out there since I commute in street clothes. Does Under Armor make some maybe?


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

wooglin said:


> I'm also wondering if there are any wicking BVDs out there since I commute in street clothes. Does Under Armor make some maybe?


Thanks for the heads up on zit cream. I used some baby butt cream last night made by Burt's Bees.

As for "wicking" chunders, I do have some REI MTS skivies.

Not sure how they wick when it is 97 F out and I am chuffing like mad to make the bus.

Again, thanks!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Meat Foot said:


> Thanks for the heads up on zit cream. I used some baby butt cream last night made by Burt's Bees.


Just to clarify, I'm not talking slathering that crap all over your chamois, but a more -- uh -- tactical application to the offending point of development a couple of times a day.

I'll look for the undies. I wonder if they come in paisley or some other exciting patterns? :yikes:


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Your seat*

Your MBT seat may not be well suited for it's new application.

When I switched to a road bike, I was surprised how much more comfortable a smaller harder seat with less cushion is.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

wooglin said:


> I'll look for the undies. I wonder if they come in paisley or some other exciting patterns? :yikes:


Mine are pink if that matters.:wink:


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I would avoid the Tighty Whities if they are cotton. That's just asking for trouble. I used to wear some Pearl Izumi liner shorts under my regular shorts, but now I have a few pair of underwear that are a synthetic material (like under armor stuff- They're Boxer Briefs made by Jockey) and they're much easier to deal with now that I've "toughened up" down there...

If you carry tons if stuff it can be hard on your back. I have a rack on the bag for when I'm carrying heavier stuff and the Chrome bag when I'm just carrying clothes with me. It's nice to be able to give the spine a rest every now and then.

Also, like Kendle Fox stated... take a look at your seat. Like MB1 has said many times before, a Brooks is hard to beat. I agree with him. I have a Brooks TeamPro and can't imagine having anything else on my bike.

Congrats on commuting by bike. Don't give up on it! It is it's own reward!


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

Chris H said:


> but now I have a few pair of underwear that are a synthetic material (like under armor stuff- They're Boxer Briefs made by Jockey) and they're much easier to deal with now that I've "toughened up" down there...!


I've been using this type of underware for 4-5 years now. I buy them at wallmart. They last forever. They dont stain (not that I crap my pants), and they hold my thingee in place all day long. The downside is they dont breath as well, but they do work well for biking. I can ride 20 miles with no problem. I have not riden any further then that, so I cant speak to it's touring capability. I still have pairs from 3 years ago holding up just fine.

I will never go back to boxers, or cotton....Never ,never ever never....


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

KendleFox said:


> Your MBT seat may not be well suited for it's new application.


Good point, it is a Selle Italia Flite saddle. It is very uncomfy. I do plan on trying a narrow WTB Rocket saddle with love channel. That may help. Thanks all for the input. No cotton.


----------



## tominator (Sep 24, 2005)

*friggin saddle sores*

I just went through this a couple 3 weeks ago,my knees were giving me trouble so the cure was to raise my seat and relieve the tension strain in the joints, a week later the saddle sores came and couldn't get rid of them. put 2 and 2 together and tried lowering the seat a couple of mills at a time,untill the butt stopped screaming and the knees are ok. it's amazing how a little adjust either way can effect your bod over all.
In bike mag last month was one of the funniest articles everrrr , it was called monkey butt.
it's a must read


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

In regards to chamois butter, I always thought why in the heck would I want something moist and gross like that down there? But after noticing some chafing that I was beginning to feel just a little I decided to give it a go and picked up some of the Assos stuff. On the few short rides I've used it on it seems to have made things feel a lot more comfortable down there despite what I was expecting so I can't wait to try it on a longer ride.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

I run the same route (sort of). SW Portland (Garden Home) down 80th, cut over to 72nd, catch Boones, up past Tualatin HS, into WV. Van Dessel CRB (Cycle Path) running 38:16. The 16 is doable heading out, coming back there are a few spots that suck (heading up 72 to 217 and to 99), but the 18 is way too easy on the flats. The CRB has eyelets galore for adding racks, fenders, 50 cal machine gun...

Get yerself some more cycling shorts... step number one. Ditch the undies. Talk about holy freaking sores... just the thought makes my arse break out in a rash.

Need a solid comfy saddle? Terry... the Dragon Fly adds a nice touch with the flames on it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I used to wear these before i was brave enough to go spandex. But i still wear them for commuting and everyday riding.


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Neosporin*

I think that is how you spell it. In general any antibiotic cream seems to work well on saddle sores. Put it on the minute you feel some discomfort (applied tacticuly as said above). That and cleaning up ASAP after getting to work is my best advice.

Yes, the redundancy of the route can be a drag. I do a couple things. 
1. I track the time it takes me to get to and from work. Log it in on a spreadsheet. Yeah kind of anal but after a year it is cool to look at the range of time it takes me to commute. Also how my fitness peaks seam to vary some over the year. Also, every once in a while I look dow and I am way ahead of what is my best time and so it 'causes me to work a little harder. Fun for me.

2. Vary your route little bits if you can. Just taking a different street once in a while is a good change up. 

3. DO take a break once in a while. Since starting to be a regular commuter I get to feeling the same fatigue you mention. I think it is because there are times I ride when I can't really prepare to ride like I do on the weekends. You know.. busy at work right up until the last minute hop on the bike and go... MAybe I don't hydrate well all day or eat well or I am just drained. When that happens I take a break. Sometime two days in a row. I definitely feel better when I am back at it. PLus if I do a big ride on Sunday I will often skip monday or if not I take it real easy.

Anyway FWIW... Hang in. It's the better option!


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

luvmybike said:


> Log it in on a spreadsheet. Yeah kind of anal but after a year it is cool to look at the range of time it takes me to commute. Also how my fitness peaks seam to vary some over the year.


Not anal at all. I log my performance (or lack thereof) from my HRM into a spreadsheet. I have determined that my max and average, averages (get it?) pretty much works out to be a horizontal line.

Anayways, thanks to all that commented. I switched the seat out, and I feel loads better. I also switched the whole bike out! Done and done.

:thumbsup:


----------

